# Super hyper 6 month old



## CharlotteLove

Does anyone else have a very hyper baby? Mine is 6 month old and very advanced with his motor skills but not with language. Anyway in the time it took me to log into Baby and Bump, he crawled all over his room, tried to eat three different wires, tried to crawl on top of me, threw all his toys out of his toy box, and now he's in his walker and trying to reach something on top of a dresser. It's exhausting. He never just lies there like my friends' babies; everyone says stuff like "wow he is really... Active." I know they mean CRAZY. 

He does not like to cuddle unless he is exhausted. He is always doing something and things rarely hold his attention for more than a minute. I imagine doing all the things he does and I am tired just thinking about it. I wonder if this is normal or not? It's definitely not normal compared to my friends' babies. He is EBF and I avoid gluten and dairy so I doubt it an allergy. He does sleep well THANK GOD and like I said, he's already crawling, opening cabinets, and standing + surfing along furniture and can go up stairs by himself, which makes me proud... I just worry that his hyperactivity is a bad sign. HELP!


----------



## CharlotteLove

Bump?


----------



## chickenlegs

I thought this was normal! My baby is also like this - drives me insane. But I assumed every baby was like it. Plus he doesn't sleep either - he spends most of nap time walking around the cot. And he wakes up between 4 and half 5! Sorry don't think that is much help!


----------



## youngwife20

I dont see how anything is a negitive. my daughter was doing the same by your babys age. and is almost walking at 9 months . everyone says how do i manage etc. but I would not have her any other way!! i love her like this. when i see babys her age hardly moving. i think " how boring".. what are you like? my daughters alot like me and my mum . full of energy and really smiley and when i was a kid i was always getting into something lol x


----------



## Vickie

sounds normal to me to for my second at least :rofl: he is into everything. I am constantly pulling him out of stuff


----------



## hamster wheel

We have the same chuld. DS is 8 months old and does not stop. I'm exhausted because from the time he wakes up at 5 until bedtime at 7, I'm forever chasing him. He's also BF'd so who knows if it's my diet that does this. He is a poor sleeper at night so there is no relief what so ever.

People don't understand. Everyone thinks I keep him indoors too much but I can't take him out because he freaks out when he's in his stroller. He just wants to crawl everywhere.


----------



## Gemble

I think it just comes down to personality :) my little girl is a nut job, she's 18 months now and has NEVER been chilled out. Even when first born. She was in intensive care for 3 weeks but got 'removed' due to disturbing the other babies with her crying, she had to have her intensive care in the low dependency unit :haha:

My friends babies like to sit and be cuddled, obviously all kids are very active but also seem to enjoy chill out time. That's not the case with mine :D It's exhausting but it's just her and she's happy :)

No advice to offer other than hopefully anymore babies will seem like a breeze :rofl:

Xxx


----------



## bananaz

I don't think it's a "bad sign," I think it's just a personality trait. My daughter is the same way and has been since birth. I think all of our babies will be fun, engaging toddlers ;)


----------

